# Turn over.



## Planosss enraged (Jun 6, 2021)

Recently 65-80 % of new hires are not making it past 30 days.
Obviously the stress that puts on a store is reflected in bright red, all over GF.
please state store format.
Are you fully staffed?
How is your retention rate?
Are you green in sfs/opu, brla,ofo and the fucking metrics for FOS?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jun 6, 2021)

A store.
Not fully staffed
Not good retention rate
Green in most areas. Exception is when calls off happen.
We have a new stl & a lot of tl's are retiring or quitting spot. The stl wants coachings done on performance or red metrics.


----------



## Yetive (Jun 6, 2021)

Store
Just lost a TL, and another transferred earlier in the year. 
Have lost and hired team members at what seems like an average rate.  
Absent rate is higher than past years, but still pretty good.
We are green just about everywhere.  We occasionally miss DU time or randomly miss inf in a department here and there.


----------



## seasonaldude (Jun 6, 2021)

Store
Lost 2 TLs recently. Rumors of one more departing soon.
Retention rate seems normal for this time of year, except in style. That team is quitting in droves. Fulfillment, GM, and GAs are getting random style shifts now.
Green in most metrics. NPS is shit though.


----------



## RedRevolution (Jun 6, 2021)

Greatland Store
Not even close to being fully staffed.  No HR, No AP, No Closing, Front end is nearly all minors, Flex at half, missing several TLs and ETLs.  Front end has more hours then TMs available to take those hours.  
Retention rate is noticeably worse than previous years and store is not making efforts to hire lost people.  
Metrics are barely green trending towards falling deep into red.


----------



## Elohseeyou (Jun 6, 2021)

B store
Fully staffed
70-80% turnover
Green metrics 

Somewhat lucky this time around. Lot of other stores in the area are struggling.


----------



## MrT (Jun 6, 2021)

We had some problems a couple months ago but much better now.  Lost 2 tls to promotions, 2 etls to promotions, and our sd to a promotion.  2 tls left, one moved states.  Basically 50% of the leadership team.  1 of 2 stores in our district with all green metrics though.  Tm retention is definitely better then last year, but last year was abysmal.


----------



## BadWolf4531 (Jun 16, 2021)

$60M Super Target.
Nowhere near fully staffed.
Turnover rate is around 125%.
We are currently down 2 ETLs and 5 TLs.
Green or almost green in most metrics, somehow.


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Jun 16, 2021)

Store
Not fully staffed
turnover is high right now
Missing two ETL’s
not sure about metrics
So much pressure on HR right now to hire. Some things are out of our hands regarding hiring and people leaving.


----------



## Qwerty12343 (Jun 16, 2021)

Store that only does opu but does have pfresh&sb

fully staffed
Turnover has been very low, It’s rare we are hiring
Retention is also good, I have worked with the same people for 2+ years
Our numbers reflect that, our district usually pushes us really hard though, even if we are in green.


----------



## Dream Baby (Jun 17, 2021)

I have always hated the trope that "turnover is high because it's retail".

I think looking at turnover rates within stores in the same district is a better indicator of whether a store is properly run.


----------



## happygoth (Jun 17, 2021)

Dream Baby said:


> I have always hated the trope that "turnover is high because it's retail".
> 
> I think looking at turnover rates within stores in the same district is a better indicator of whether a store is properly run.


I have to disagree. I think high retention is the anomaly, not high turnover. Some folks just don't know what they are getting into with retail, and Target ain't no joke.


----------



## jenna (Jun 17, 2021)

Is there a way to see a stores turnover ratio?


----------



## Dream Baby (Jun 18, 2021)

happygoth said:


> I have to disagree. I think high retention is the anomaly, not high turnover. Some folks just don't know what they are getting into with retail, and Target ain't no joke.


Good point but I should have worded it better.

However you also run into the factor that if a department is really small (i.e. electronics) a direct comparison may not be relevant.


----------



## can't touch this (Jun 18, 2021)

Can’t convince me there’s any such thing as a Target with high retention and any “team members” you may think you’ve seen working in a Target store anywhere were just crisis actors


----------



## jenna (Jun 18, 2021)

can't touch this said:


> Can’t convince me there’s any such thing as a Target with high retention and any “team members” you may think you’ve seen working in a Target store anywhere were just crisis actors



Truth.  Target is not interested in keeping team members.  Just hiring them.


----------



## rog the dog (Jun 19, 2021)

I wouldn't be surprised if there is pretty high retention actually.

If you're past 90 days it's actually fucking hard to get fired if you're just lazy / you suck. All the turnover is quitting. So if you have stores with seasoned employees, they have to hire less


----------



## Planosss enraged (Jun 19, 2021)

It’s frustrating that even training has become a metric. I understand the need for trainings like bloodborne 🙄, active shooter etc, I just wish our GM would hound us about real , meaningful training for new TMs, like HR hounds us to complete “computer training”


----------



## DBZ (Jul 5, 2021)

TLs are being hounded about training new people, They are supposed to make sure they get enough training so they don't feel like a fish out of water


----------



## jenna (Jul 5, 2021)

pretty much everyone I have ever trained has quit.
I don't enjoy training.

ETA:  I love what I do, and don't mind helping others, but training a newbie to be a DBO - from day one - is usually a shit-show.


----------

